# Am I a Traitor? I own an XBox now...



## Greystroke (May 4, 2003)

So the girl I just got engaged to is awesome...plain and simple. My B-day was in March and she said my present was to large to ship. I just thought she wanted to give it to me personally, but to my surprise she got me a frickin' XBox!   I couldn't believe it. Me and about 10 guys from church get together on the third Sat. of every month to play Halo (usually in massive 5v5 to 6v6 games, lots of death ) I can now join them! huzzah.

Anyway she got me the little controller, thankfully, the hybrid Sega GT / Jet Set Radio Future -- game that came with it. As of now I've purchased Halo, the staple of XBox, the DVD remote and another controller.

So am I a traitor to the Apple empire?


----------



## cellfish (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greystroke _
> *So the girl I just got engaged to is awesome...plain and simple. My B-day was in March and she said my present was to large to ship. I just thought she wanted to give it to me personally, but to my surprise she got me a frickin' XBox!   I couldn't believe it. Me and about 10 guys from church get together on the third Sat. of every month to play Halo (usually in massive 5v5 to 6v6 games, lots of death ) I can now join them! huzzah.
> 
> Anyway she got me the little controller, thankfully, the hybrid Sega GT / Jet Set Radio Future -- game that came with it. As of now I've purchased Halo, the staple of XBox, the DVD remote and another controller.
> ...



Let's be honest. The XBOX is the best gaming system out there. It's the only one with a decent online system, it has a hard drive killing the need for memory cards (unless you want to bring your info elsewhere) and frankly it's the most powerful. It also has the best controller in the S-model. The only way you could have bought a system that DIDN'T threaten the Apple empire somehow is by not buying a system at all. Apple users are paranoid freaks who get threaten by everything they don't have and defend themselves senselessly in a war they can't win. 

Technically, you could have bought a Gamecube since it uses a PowerPC, but while Nintendo makes great games, their controller is the most ridiculous piece of garbage ever conceived.

Andre


----------



## dixonbm (May 5, 2003)

My family has one and we are all Mac heads.  Don't worry about it.  You aren't alone.  I mean Sony Playstation is almost as bad if you really think about it, because they are the competition as well, the Viao.


----------



## pds (May 5, 2003)

Yes - Traitor !!! Kill - Smash - Die!!

(can I borrow it for the weekend )


----------



## Giaguara (May 5, 2003)

You are not a traitor. When i discovered you could install Linux to an xbox, i wanted one .. to use it as a server.  Xbox - i heard - is supposed to cost more to M$ than they earn from it: their income is from selling the games. So like if in my case it'd be not buying over 5 new games (to make it them profitable), I probably would never game with it, just use it as server and enjoy it still.
Enjoy your Xbox, games - and congrats for engaging.


----------



## Drizzt (May 5, 2003)

M$'s new slogan:"Who can we match you up with today?"


----------



## Dlatu1983 (May 5, 2003)

Seven Reasons Why The XBOX Can Suck It....(pretty interesting)

I have to say, the only console in my house is a PS2, and we rarely use it. Nobody's really a big video game freak. As hardcore Apple as I am, and as much as I hate all things M$, I have to admit that although all the BEST games eventually make their way to the Mac OS, it's not the best platform for a hardcore gamer, who wants something the day it comes out. I've heard something abotu a new technology that's gonna make it possible for Mac/PC versions of games to be released simultaneously...are they going to be hybrids, or what?


----------



## i am yujin (May 5, 2003)

You DO know the fact that you can "mod" you xbox so you can get a bigger HD and store games on it?

It is the ultimate pirating system right now (before it was dreamcast).

Rent from Blockbuster.  Store on HD. Return game. Play.


----------



## Greystroke (May 5, 2003)

yeah, also if you rent a game and say get pretty far in it, all your dta is saved, so if you eventually buy the game no need to start over.

(oh and i was just kidding about the traitor thing -- i mean hey the last console i had was a Sega CD I'm about due for an upgrade)


----------



## a2daj (May 5, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of any xbox controller.  I also just picked up an xbox (used from a coworker).  
I think the GC controllers are much more confortable and the PS2 ones are a good proven design.  The Dreamcast controller is pretty confortable.  But I can't stand the button placement on the xbox controllers.  The Type S is much better than the original but it still feels like they went out of their way to put some of the buttons in rather uncomfortable spots.
xbox live is decent, but I don't subscribe to it personally.  All my online games are currently free (Mac and PS2) so until I get a good reason to get xbox live, I won't be paying for online gaming.


----------



## MikeXpop (May 7, 2003)

Well, Microsoft's gaming department is the only part of Microsoft that seems to be continously inventive and has many redeeming qualities.

So yeah, buy one. Then when it gets old, gut it and put an Apple in its case


----------



## Greystroke (May 7, 2003)

the more and more i spend time with it, i actually come to find that it is really put together well, beside the fact that people mod it. I'm really enjoying it, of course that could also be because my last system was a SegaCD


----------



## MikeXpop (May 7, 2003)

Sega CD!? Good god man! Go out and go buy yourself a Sony Plastation right now! Go!!

The best library, great controller, and a cheap price. Trust me, you won't regret it.


----------



## spookyfusion (May 8, 2003)

The Xbox looks nice, but everytime I've ever tried to play one on a store it's crashed.  Seriously.  And I'm not a really hardcore Microsoft flamer.  I just must give off some kind of radiation that makes all things Microsoft die.  Anyway, I am something of a gamer and I -love- my Gamecube.  I got it when it first came out and all of the games were super sucky, but with time the games have gotten awesome.  Anyway, who needs ANYTHING besides ZELDA????

Oh yeah, I hate the controllers tho.  Bad move on Nintendo's part...It is so hard to do something delicate in a game with those crap controllers.


----------



## Greystroke (May 8, 2003)

that was a complaint i've heard a lot from gamecube owners. with my controller s the initial giganto controller is a null argument. i like to compare it to the apple still shipping with one button mice.

I really like the gamecube, and had my Xbox not been a gift (and about 12 guys i can play halo and similar games with ) it would of been what i would have gotten...


----------



## Stridder44 (May 8, 2003)

It is true about the Microsoft loosing money with thier xboxs. An Intel guy came to our school and was talking about some stuff (the conversation eventually came to Microsoft's xbox). He said it cost Microsoft $400 to make an Xbox, and it was originally sold for $300 (I think its down to $200 now). Microsoft is supposed to get all thier money from games, but thats not working out too well right now (which is why the price on the xbox fell). 

Personally, I like the PS2. The Gamecube is good too (and the controller is terrible), but the xbox I don't see any good games for (except Halo). But the xbox HD and networking is really nice, something I hope/wish that Sony would have done to the PS2 (or would do to the PS3).


----------



## Greystroke (May 8, 2003)

see you have to actually play some games on the xbox and look around. i used to use the same argument. all consoles start out slow on good games, the cube was really lacking at first and so was the box. Return to Castle Wolfenstein came out yesterday and Brute Force is due out sometime at the end of this month (dubed the next halo) I love NFS Hot Pursuit 2. the library is growing.


----------



## Trip (May 12, 2003)

Honestly the more XBoxs Microsoft sells the more it'll cost 'em in the long run. I get one in 11 days. 

Anybody out there have a lot of games? I can only buy one game to start off with and I want to start off good. NOTE: not halo though, I beat that plenty of times at a friends house and it's boring now.


----------



## Perseus (May 13, 2003)

I have been Nintendo all the way, ever since the Game and Watch handheld games (I believe these came out before the NES  but if not maybe someone can correct me!  ), but I have not purchased a Gamecube and don't plan on doing it because I've found I enjoy playing new games on a computer. I frequently play my NES, but as for new consoles, I don't think I'll be getting any new ones.  Halo is coming out for the Mac anyway isn't it?

-Perseus


----------



## Greystroke (May 13, 2003)

if you plan on getting LIVE for games I would suggest MechAssault or Return To Castle Wolfenstein, if you like fighters go with Dead or Alive 3

Racing games : I love Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 and RallySport


----------



## wiz (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spookyfusion _
> *...And I'm not a really hardcore Microsoft flamer.  I just must give off some kind of radiation that makes all things Microsoft die... *




wow! the world needs more people like you!!


----------



## LordOphidian (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spookyfusion _
> *Anyway, who needs ANYTHING besides ZELDA???? *


Metroid Prime.

Nintendo can still produce the quality, although the quantity is lacking anymore.


----------



## legacyb4 (May 14, 2003)

Dunno, until all the other game companies can get their act together and put a physics model together that will even come close to the GT series, I'll stick with my PS2...

Over the weekend, I had the opportunity to attend an automotive event where they had 3 PS2s strung up through Firewire to give a 3-way display for GT3 A-Spec with a full-motion simulator that turned, twisted, and bucked in response to the rally road conditions.

Despite the added realism, I still clocked in a respectable 1:27 on the Swiss Alps route in the *new* Subaru WRX STi... 



> _Originally posted by cellfish _
> *Let's be honest. The XBOX is the best gaming system out there.
> Andre *


----------



## Azzgunther (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LordOphidian _
> *Metroid Prime.
> 
> Nintendo can still produce the quality, although the quantity is lacking anymore. *





Blech  



After Halo, Metroid Prime is a joke.  I played it and said to my friend, "Jeff, do you have any games with long, boring puzzles in unrealistic levels?  You do???  Does it involve JUMPING PUZZLES?!?  I LOVE JUMPING PUZZLES!  It does?  Oh...and what about "search for the hidden key" puzzles?  IT DOES???  What game is that??? "  

I was, of course, dramatically mocking Metroid.  Blah.  

I'm getting an Xbox in the next month.  Halo.


----------



## Bluetick (May 31, 2003)

I recently got an Xbox.  I think of it is as like a Dreamcast Jr., which is still my favorite system to date.  Jet Set Radio Future is fantastic, it's not quite as good as the original, but I still love it and it's beautiful.  I think it's the best thought out console though.  I have a PS2, it's good but not great.  Few titles are particularly memorable, and it's graphics are still about Dreamcast equivalent.  It was a worthy purchase though.


----------



## Vyper (Jun 2, 2003)

Steel Battalion 0wnz j00


----------



## Greystroke (Jun 4, 2003)

Everyone buy Brute Force. It isn't the next Halo like MS billed it as, but it is just as good as Halo. I believe the graphics are just as good and greater than Halo's but it isn't a shooter like Halo is. The squad based play is so awesome. It is unlike anything I've ever played and really well done. I haven't even touched the mulit-player yet too. I really recommend you at least rent this game if not buy it...


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 6, 2003)

greystroke..

I don't think your a traitor. 

In my opinion the gamecube and ps2 have the best controllers. 
Although Nintendo makes it easier by having yellow camera buttons. 

The playstation controller is easier to get the first time around. Depending on the game the camera can be shaky. Resident Evil made it more difficult to use also.

the x-box controller is poor but it works better than dreamcast one. Especially for games like Halo and JSRF.

My choice for the best console is the Playstation 2. Wrestling, Action, Puzzle, Survival Horror, Classic, RPG, FPS, and Strategy are good examples of genre's that have stood the test of time. 

This is something the computer games lack I think. Not enough unique genre's ya know?

Well, enjoy your x-box and don't let people tell you what is the best. Make the choice for yourself.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 6, 2003)

Also

I think the reason there aren't a lot of X-Box games because Microsoft didn't do what it proposed to create.

A mode that allows you to play all your pc games on your x-box. 

That made many pc gamers bitter about the console gaming experience.


----------



## Reality (Jun 7, 2003)

I have a Gamecube myself. Neat though when a girl buys you a console! I had to get mine myself and for $200 at launch. I really like the thing. It's controller fits my hands and I can't get enough of my new game Ikaruga. But my all time favorite GCN game is Metroid Prime. The graphics, the history and music plus the gameplay made my purchase worth it. But from Xbox to GCN to PS2. Each have their strong sides. 

But I do know a nice little fact. The Xbox is 20% more powerful then the GCN. Proublem is though Nintendo's in house games look more like Dreamcast titles in terms of high res and character models. There are though those games that look super good from second parties and exclusives. The ones people just look into are Metroid Prime, Metal Gear Solid: Twine Snakes and Star Wars: Rebel Strike. Those are the top finest example of GCN's power.


----------



## Greystroke (Jun 10, 2003)

i don't think you guys realize i was just kidding about the whole traitor bit... 

I see your whole point ape, but I like my opinion better. 7 of the guys I'm close to also have the Box so it means we can have great syslink play with halo, brute force, ghost recon...and many others. i use nothing but the controller s and it comfortable and nicely laid out, my hands always cramped up when playing on the ps2 or gcn. it was a gift too so i have really no ground to complain. i'm happy with it.  

thanks for the replies...


----------



## Arden (Jun 10, 2003)

One thing I dislike about consoles is playing multiple people on the same machine:  I hate split screen.  It's very nice on a computer when you each have your own screen and you can see the action full size.

Another thing I dislike:  controlling a character in a FPS.  In Halo, I have trouble getting used to moving around and looking around, and I hated James Bond for Gamecube because it was the same thing as Halo, except the controls were not assignable.  They were total crap.  I much prefer using a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## qwikstreet (Jun 20, 2003)

I have an original PS2 model and it has been slowly going on the fritz. It whirrrs loudly when spinning CDs, and now it doesn't read games on the first try. It keeps giving me a Disc Read error.

I have been pondering on taking the PS2, remote, network adapter, and games to EBX and trade it in for an XBOX package. 

Question on the XBOX Live: I know with the PS2 games the publisher hosts the games on a server and most titles are time restricted. For example, my Madden 2003 will stop on Aug 31 of this year. This does not hold true on XBOX, right? Could I play HALO online 4 years down the road?


----------



## Greystroke (Jun 20, 2003)

supposedly i believe, i guess the best people to ask would be an Xbox guy though. I don't currently have LIVE (and I'm still iffy on whether i will ever get it) but I o believe that microsoft is the keeper of the servers. LIVE 2.0 is also coming out 'sometime this year' which should drastically improve it's performance. There have been many complaints about lag and the like. As for playing Halo 4 years down the road...i'm not sure I'm sure as long as people are still playing it they will have servers for it. but more than likely you should just get Halo2.


----------



## Reality (Jun 20, 2003)

The thing about Halo is that it's not online with Microsoft's serves at all, or to how I understand it. It's online with a company called Gamespy and it uses their servers This is the same company Nintendo is working with to make free online gaming for their players.

 Halo was never made with online features but because it uses LAN, some new tools were developed for it from Gamespy and it can be played online through Xbox Live. This is also what Nintendo/Gamespy are teaming up to do with the GCN. I imaging as long as the hits are good for Halo, it will be up for some years but I currently think when Halo 2 comes  with full online support, the hits for the first game will fall almost completely. So a chance of the plug being pulled is very real. I say it will happen almost, but it's really up to Gamespy.


----------

